# Adding Steering Wheel Audio Controls



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello everyone. I really want to add audio controls to the steering wheel but the dealership said it couldn't be done due to issues with the airbag. Some models have it so why can't mine? Anyway, I've had nothing but troubles with the dealer so I figured I'd ask some people who actually know a little bit about the truck. 
Has anyone else done this or heard about it being done? I found the part on nissan-auto-parts-dealer.com. Before I order the $40 part I would like to know a) will it work with the base stereo (not the fosgate) and b) does anyone know how to get original covers off? Thanks for all the help. Also has anyone had any luck using the controls with aftermarket head units?


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

I am really not sure if it can be added to the base unit or not. Here is what I have dug up from the manual.

Base unit connections:
 

Upgraded unit connections (only showing the steering wheel connections which are the same for king and crew cab):


To install the switches, you have to take out the steering wheel airbag so your dealer probably did not want to deal with it, but it could be done and this is the procedure, although I am not sure I would be comfortable doing it.
  

There is a guy on here that goes by Outkast who is a Nissan tech, maybe he could shed some additional light on doing this. Procede or not at your own risk is probably a good note as an airbag is expensive I would imagine.

Jeff


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

This is exactly what i was looking for. I saw that little access hole behind the steering wheel but was hesitant to go poking around in there. Now I don't have any hesitation with knowledge of the retaining clip. The audio wiring diagram is disappointing but i'm gonna take out the airbag and have a look see anyway. thanks for the help jeff. Oh by the way what part of east tennessee r u from? Me and my buddies like to go kayaking in chattanooga whenever we get the chance.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

d3l0n6 said:


> This is exactly what i was looking for. I saw that little access hole behind the steering wheel but was hesitant to go poking around in there. Now I don't have any hesitation with knowledge of the retaining clip. The audio wiring diagram is disappointing but i'm gonna take out the airbag and have a look see anyway. thanks for the help jeff. Oh by the way what part of east tennessee r u from? Me and my buddies like to go kayaking in chattanooga whenever we get the chance.


If you are going to keep your stock radio, I'd check that part out first as it might make the whole thing a no go. If you are willing to upgrade to a Nissan radio on Ebay or something, then I'd think about digging around in the steering wheel.

I live in Knoxville.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

d3...while your poking around in there...I was looking to add cruise control to my truck. Could you look into whether the wiring needs to behind the airbag there as well?


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

The whole airbag pops off without any hassle, probably takes 5 minutes to remove it. and thats with the 3 minute recommended wait after you disconnect the battery. I just pulled the airbag fuse. don't know which one but i didn't have any problems. all the steering wheel controls (save the airbag) all route to one six or seven pin connector. its hard to tell whether the neccessary wiring is all in place behind the connector but the connector is there. gimme some time and i'll pop it off again and try to post some pics. (no garantees on that). the cruise only looked like two wires but don't quote me on that. if the steering wheel control switch is the only thing missing on your truck than adding cruise would be a breeze. my bet would be that its not that simple though. i'll try to get those pics up so you can see for yourself.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's a few pics of what I saw with the airbag removed.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

d3l0n6 said:


> Here's a few pics of what I saw with the airbag removed.


That's pretty scary! You have waaayy more nerve than I do! Hope this works out for you, I love my steering wheel mounted audio controls!


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

ahhhh very nice. I'm assuming that that red and black wire on the harness over on the right are the cruise wires? Where do they run from there to the switches...still dont see it.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

I highlighted the path of the cruise wires in red. If you look back at the original pic you can see the two cruise wires are encased in a black sheath from the harness to the switch. You should be able to see them in the first pic now that you know where to look. Hope that helps.



I don't know if i'm gonna order the $40 cruise/audio switch because the audio switch cover is listed for $70. Doesn't make any sense to me. I'll probably just reach up to the dash to change the volume if thats how much its gonna cost. Although I really like the controls in my girlfriends G35. Anyone know where I can get that little trim piece a little cheaper. Oh yeah, inyourface, the cruise side cover is almost $100.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I know the feeling man. Getting cruise control with the vehicle from the factory was only $150...And I have to worry about Clutch/Brake switches too!. 

I too, have enjoyed the audio controls on pretty much every nissan we have had....and mine doesnt have them either.

Where are you finding your pricing btw?


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

It's a long link with any luck it'll take you right to it.

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...ake=25&model=Pathfinder&year=2005&catalogid=2


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Drilled a bit farther....Check this out!?

Cheaper


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah but you still need parts #6 and #7 from that list to cover the switches right? At least that was the impression I got.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

So we're saying that the switches only cost $36....but the little plastic covers cost $100?
This isnt the most descriptive website. I'll have to hit up the dealership sometime this week, see what we would actually get.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Good luck with the dealer. You could ask my local dealer and plan on the truth be a complete 180 from what they say. I agree though, the website could use better descriptions.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

if in fact, the audio switch wiring is currently in the steering column, will the stereo head unit have to be swapped out? i have an 05 se frontier and i would like to have the audio steering controls, but i am unsure whether the single disc o.e.m. stereo will comply w/ the audio steering switches. does anyone know if it will work? thanks
nick :cheers:


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

BABYBUSA01 said:


> if in fact, the audio switch wiring is currently in the steering column, will the stereo head unit have to be swapped out? i have an 05 se frontier and i would like to have the audio steering controls, but i am unsure whether the single disc o.e.m. stereo will comply w/ the audio steering switches. does anyone know if it will work? thanks
> nick :cheers:


Nope. It won't work. you can't do anything with the single-disc player. No AUX input adapter, iPod adapter, nothing (except adding a wired FM modulator to the antenna connection).


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

i figured that would be the answer. i saved myself some cash for something else. thanks! :balls:


----------

